# Refurbishing a Ball Eclipse Canner



## CrankiestOne (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello, all~ I started BWB canning last year and recently received a Ball Eclipse pressure canner. I am interested in updating it (replacing the petcock and over-pressure valve). It also needs one Bakelite knob (wing nut). Of course, there are no OEM parts for this baby! Has anyone successfully updated a Ball Eclipse? Are the parts standard? I considered ordering parts from All American since the canners are of a similar style, but if the parts don't fit I'll end up paying shipping both ways. When I called AA to inquire, the rep didn't have any information about the Eclipse. I'd appreciate any information you can provide! ~Many thanks.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Have you looked at Goodmans?

I buy all the stuff i need for my antique pressure cooker from there.


----------

